# EMG 57/66 or JH set?



## max3000 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey guys.

I've been searching for a good pair of humbuckers for my ESP Horizon.
I'm really not into the 81/85 set currently in it, but swapping out to a passive set would be too expensive for me (as far as tech work goes).

I'm looking for a more passive like, ceramic type of thing.

So I've been recommended these two sets. But honestly, listening to youtube demos I cannot, for the life of me, tell the difference.

Do the 57/66 or JHs really sound that different from the 81/85?


----------



## ah_graylensman (Apr 21, 2014)

I had the JH set in a Les Paul style guitar for a while, and I did not care for the JH neck PU at all. It was waaaaay too loud/hot for my tastes. (Actually, the JH bridge PU is ridiculously hot too, but I sort of was expecting that.) I ended up pulling them out and replacing them with an EMG 60/81 set.


----------



## jc986 (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't find the JH set to be that hot. There is a lot of headroom and they stay clean better than my EMG 81 did even with the 18V mod. I play primarily through my 6505+ and the bridge JH is capable of pretty solid cleans even through that amp&#8230;

I don't have any experience with the 57 / 66 combo, but I would highly recommend the JH set if you are looking for a more refined, dynamic version of the 81/60 combo.

I have some demos of the JH set (clean and distorted) at my link in the sig.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 22, 2014)

max3000 said:


> ...
> *1. I'm looking for a more passive like, ceramic type of thing.*
> ...
> 
> *2. Do the 57/66 or JHs really sound that different from the 81/85?*



As for number 1, passive-like (yet still active) in EMG lingo means X-series (JH or 57/66). Ceramic, implies 81/60. So you should try 81x/60x combo or the JH set.
As for number 2, 57 does sound dramatically different from an 81, it has a vintage vibe (PAF), passive feel, a lot of dynamics. 66 is probably an alnico variant of 60.

As for finding JH set (or any EMG for that matter) too hot, you can always lower the pickups. EMGs are particularly sensitive to distance to strings, so adjust to your liking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2014)

The 60A and the 60A-X are alinco EMG 60s. The 66 is probably a redesign of the 60A.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the Het Set. I have put them in 3 guitars now and they sound great in all of them. Haven't tried the 57/66 set yet, but they seem to be equally impressive. These new EMGs have converted me. I used to be a passive only guy but I honestly am more impressed with the Het Set than any of the many BKPs I have tried out. I find them to be much more than a tweaked 81/60 set. They are far more dynamic and organic. Also much more so than the X series IMO. I don't find them too hot at all. They clean up very well and are quite versatile.

However you also said you would like to go passive. If you really want to try that don't let cost deter you as the EMGs run about $239. A set of passives with a pair of pots and a new jack will run you less unless you go BKP or something.


----------



## max3000 (Apr 22, 2014)

yellowv said:


> However you also said you would like to go passive. If you really want to try that don't let cost deter you as the EMGs run about $239. A set of passives with a pair of pots and a new jack will run you less unless you go BKP or something.



The main problem with going passive is actually how much I have to pay for the tech work (I cannot do it myself).

I'm probably going to order the 57/66 set since form what you guys are saying it's the closet to what I'm looking for.

My problem with the 81/85 I have right now is they're a bit too compressed-sounding and a tad too hot.


----------

